# It's Sunday what schwinn's did we find this week???    WEEKLEY THREAD...



## vintage2wheel (Mar 17, 2013)

It's Sunday what prewar/vintage schwinn bikes/parts/history DID WE FIND THIS WEEK???

I was able to trade a bike to a freind that needs to be restored for a super rare ORIGANAL 41 DX with PEAKED ALUMINUM SCHWINN FENDERS and RARE chaingaurd that was a schwinn upgrade...the bike has some very cool history and i will post it below.

Also bought some badges for the collection and an ORIGANAL POGO SEAT from a good friend that will go into my display...












                                                                        HERE IS SOME HISTORY ON THE DX very cool
                                                                        MORE PICTURES CAN BE FOUND ON 
                                                                                  bicyclechronicles.com

This was one of my first prewar deluxe Schwinns. Before I describe it I will give its history.  I was at a local collectors house checking out his bikes. I was interested in buying a middleweight for my girlfriend
to ride. As I was leaving the basement a frame hanging from the ceiling caught my attention. I admired
the condition of the paint. I pulled it from the ceiling and was amazed that the downtube sticker was 
partially intact and the badge looked close to NOS. The owner began telling me that it was a complete bike, just in pieces at the moment. He began showing me all the parts which were in exceptional condition. Then he walked me over to another part of the basement and point up in the rafters. "There are the fenders", he said. I was puzzled, and thought he was mistaken. "Those can't be original", I remarked. He insisted they were the fenders that came on the bicycle so I didn't argue. He also showed me a big funky wing style chain guard that he said came on the bike but was sure it wasn't original. He had a replacement prewar Schwinn feather guard for it that needed painting. I asked him what the price of the bike was out of curiosity. Apparently the bike was his brothers, who bought it from an old timer at a garage sale. He paid $100 for it at the sale (lucky bastard). He estimated his brother would want around $1000 for the bike and told me he would talk to him.

I was new to the prewar era of collecting and had to make a few phone calls to ask about the fenders. To my surprise a collector told me they were original, very rare fenders. At that point I knew I had to make a move on the bike. We agreed on $1000 and I went and picked it up. As I was walking out the door with the bicycle I asked if I could have the big funky guard and he said sure. He also gave me a pair of red block Wald pedals (Torrington 10 style). I figured I could sell the pedals and the guard to offset my price a little. I put the guard on Ebay and got $16 for it. I shipped it out and forgot about it. Then about two weeks later Bob Usasi called me and asked me to send a picture of the guard. I did and when I got his response my heart dropped. THE GUARD WAS ORIGINAL. He had seen a picture of the same bike in Mark Mattay's calendar. I just about puked as I was telling him I sold it on 
Ebay. I told him the buyers handle and he knew the person (Dan Lepro). He made a phone call to Dan and told him my situation. Apparently Dan bought it for another person and already gave it to them. They put it on a Monark. Dan spoke with the person and he agreed to sell it back. I had to give Dan the red block pedals, which I was happy to do.

After more research the bike was determined to be a 1941 DX. The main feature of the bike, other than its condition, are the gothic aluminum fenders and chain guard. According to literature, these fenders were produced and offered as an upgrade from 1937 to 1939; which is weird because the bike is a 41. The fenders also have flat braces, which were discontinued in early 1937. The guard was added to compliment the fenders. Every bike I have seen with these fenders has this guard. Up to this point I have seen a total of 6 bikes with these fenders. Most are pictured on this site. All Excelsiors, most are girls bikes. I am confident to says this bike is 1 of 2, but could be wrong. The only other
known of is Mark Mattay's. If you have one of these bikes please come forward. 

As for the rest of the bike, it features a locking springer, Goodyear w.w. G-3's, cross-braced Torringtons, messenger deluxe saddle and EA horn (which still works). Enjoy.


----------



## bike (Mar 17, 2013)

*I have had severa alum fender bikes and they always*

had that guard- usually a linclon or other cycle supply bike- probably made from leftovers/cheap explaining the early fends and off brand guard


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 17, 2013)

*expensive leftovers*



bike said:


> had that guard- usually a linclon or other cycle supply bike- probably made from leftovers/cheap explaining the early fends and off brand guard




you may be right but for being leftovers they are sure bringing high offers...you know as well as i do they did some weird stuff back then. But it shows they were consistent...


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Mr. "Schwinn Detective"*

Shaun, after what you score, week after week, no one else wants to post 

what they buy. You have the magic touch and put all others to shame.


----------



## oskisan (Mar 17, 2013)

*I hear ya!*

Man, I second this!! I don't come close



Larmo63 said:


> Shaun, after what you score, week after week, no one else wants to post
> 
> what they buy. You have the magic touch and put all others to shame.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 17, 2013)

*finally.. sorry more pics*

View attachment 88695


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks guys. Nice score fat bar. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Mar 17, 2013)

*55 Girls Red Phantom*

A little late since it was Sunday a week ago.  It was a pretty good drive but they don't pop up often.  Bike was in the family of the original owner who's sister got a blue Phantom at the same time she got this red one.  Second shot on the stand after a bit of clean and shine. It's coming out fairly nice.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 17, 2013)

Ozark Flyer said:


> A little late since it was Sunday a week ago.  It was a pretty good drive but they don't pop up often.  Bike was in the family of the original owner who's sister got a blue Phantom at the same time she got this red one.  Second shot on the stand after a bit of clean and shine. It's coming out fairly nice.




Wow that thing is killer. Nice find 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 17, 2013)

*NOS Early Flipper Horn Button and Pancake Horn*

Got super lucky on this buy this past week


----------



## volksboy57 (Mar 18, 2013)

*1970 cotton*

I picked up this single speed cotton krate. It has been repainted and looks great!  Anyone see anything out of place with this bike? Other than the screws instead of rivets on the fenders...  Thanks!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 18, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Got super lucky on this buy this past week




Nice find mark. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 18, 2013)

volksboy57 said:


> I picked up this single speed cotton krate. It has been repainted and looks great!  Anyone see anything out of place with this bike? Other than the screws instead of rivets on the fenders...  Thanks!View attachment 88871




Nice score very nice krate 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 18, 2013)

Twins:


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice dual silver rays. That bike is really coming along. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## chris crew (Mar 18, 2013)

*I think I got the best deal*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?39237-Typhoon-serial-number-location

4-8-64 Typhoon--all original except tires
$5 for the bike, $4 for a pair of spokes and nipples.

Chris


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 18, 2013)

Ozark Flyer said:


> A little late since it was Sunday a week ago.  It was a pretty good drive but they don't pop up often.  Bike was in the family of the original owner who's sister got a blue Phantom at the same time she got this red one.  Second shot on the stand after a bit of clean and shine. It's coming out fairly nice.




I saw that one on CL, I called up but once i figured out how far away he was, I wasn't interested. Glad someone grabbed it.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Mar 18, 2013)

Just got this one.  Seems Schwinn built, but need help. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=217876#post217876


----------

